
UIs Are Not Pure Functions of the Model – React.js and Cocoa Side by Side - mpweiher
https://blog.metaobject.com/2018/12/uis-are-not-pure-functions-of-model.html
======
acemarke
This was discussed over on Reddit as well, and Dan Abramov pointed out several
issues with the author's writeup and conclusions:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/abj7hn/uis_are_not...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/abj7hn/uis_are_not_pure_functions_of_the_model_reactjs/)

~~~
mpweiher
Hmm...he didn't actually point out any actual problems with the writeup or
conclusions.

He admitted that the "core premise" of React, as given by the "Basic
Theoretical Concepts" page is wrong: the UI is _not_ , contrary to the "core
premise" a "pure" function of the state.

He also wrote that React users don't have to deal with all the stuff that is
in the concepts. Of course, it was never claimed the React users have to deal
with this, so not sure why that is an "issue". On the other hand, the fact
that the "concepts" seem so far removed from the realities of React
programming and also aren't actually true (see above), makes the whole idea of
these things being the react "concepts" at best a bit questionable.

He waffles a bit about practicalities, but doesn't seem to understand that
once you remove the "pure function" bit, what you are describing is at least
conceptually the same as any old MVC framework, except for a bit muddled. In
which case it would have been more useful to write "React is an MVC framework
with these slight differences due to the fact that we are 'drawing' into a
DOM". However, that's not how React is presented.

